#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  Ranking das linguagens mais usadas

## Duca

TIOBE Software: The Coding Standards Company

Ab, Duca.

----------


## PotHix

Æ!!

Legal Duca!
Se eu não me engano essa tabela é atualizada mensalmente né?

Legal ver o Ruby subindo! Eu estou estudando essa linguagem desde janeiro no rubylearning.com e estou achando bem legal!

OBS: Inclusive essa semana eu estou na página principal como "Participant of the week" ehehee

Há braços

----------

